# Wives as "best friends"



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

This is a curious thread, the missus and I have been very close since we met, clicked like a good match. As I was with someone else at the time though, we were forced to remain 'best friends', which build up a rather 'interesting' foundation, but the feelings already began.

Nowadays sometimes when I look at many other couples, they have their own individual 'best friends', like a bloke could have his mates who he is closer to and vice versa a lady could have her group or even her gay best friends. But for us, sure we mix around with people but we're always closest to each other. 

We muck around with each other more then most, try to have fun all the time, chase each other around, play light pranks (though I started heavy ones hehe) Is this strange/weird/etc?

Hell and to be honest, even if there was someone with her qualities (without the irritating perks) I doubt she could ever be replaced as we've gone through so much together, our lives have been intertwined. A part of me has grown to love and accept her regardless and even though I may get angry/annoyed/pissed... I can't see myself with anyone else.

How about you guys? Do you think 'wifey-best-friend' relationships are weird? Or are we actually quite normal? =/
Just comparing my marriage with other couples I've met so far, I've only met maybe... 3 other couples who also have their spouses as 'best friends'...


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

I will be watching this thread with interest as my OH has recently admitted to keeping in touch with his ex (yep, without my knowledge) because she had been his best friend for so long....


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I am my wifes best male friend. She has a BFF from childhood. She needs that. We have talked over the years about being best friends.

I have come to the conclusion in recent years that I wish to be all of the following in this order for my wife:

1) Lover
2) Husband
3) Father of our children
4) Friends

Now I am all these things and they really are not in that order ....

EXCEPT, that I insist that at the very least I be her Lover. This means that I will not accept falling into that comfort zone of being friends only. Of curse I want to be married to her and be her husband. I am the Father of our children. Ultimately we are friends.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My H and I are each others best friend too. 

When he'd planned on proposing, I could see the night he'd hoped for wasn't working out. It was just one thing after another, a true comedy of errors. I remember sitting across from him in the restaurant and without either of us mentioning proposals (he decided to leave it and try for another day when the stars were more aligned in his favor lol), I asked him "It's okay, do you need to vent to your best-friend right now instead of your girl-friend?" He nodded "Yes" and we ended up giggling about how the night wasn't going to plan.

I couldn't imagine the most important person in my life not also being my best-friend.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

No, I think they are normal. We are best friends as well.


----------



## Account V2.0 (Jul 8, 2011)

My wife is my best friend and was for 10 years before we ever dated. We went on vacations together, went to movies, and were together all the time. If I wanted to go out and have fun she was the one I went with. But for 10 years it was strictly platonic. Then I finished school (I have a PhD) and she realized I would be moving away. Suddenly she realized she did not want to lose her friend and realized that her feelings for me were more than friendship. In September we will celebrate our one year anniversary. I couldn't be happier. Marrying my best friend was the best decision I could have made. She is my friend and my lover, in other words she is my wife.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> This is a curious thread, the missus and I have been very close since we met, clicked like a good match. As I was with someone else at the time though, we were forced to remain 'best friends', which build up a rather 'interesting' foundation, but the feelings already began.
> 
> Nowadays sometimes when I look at many other couples, they have their own individual 'best friends', like a bloke could have his mates who he is closer to and vice versa a lady could have her group or even her gay best friends. But for us, sure we mix around with people but we're always closest to each other.
> 
> ...


Oh Random Dude, this is the _sweetest_ Post you ever did on your wife & your relationship with her. Love it. 

I don't think it is weird at all . I personally wouldn't want it any other way , infact . Pretty much this is all I know. Me & mine has been BEST friends since we met (I was 15, he was 18), we have ALWAYS done literally everything together, we never get sick of each other, never tire of each other. (I know how rare this is!) 

When I was younger , my girlfriends used to get SO upset with me, they wanted to go out & I always wanted to be with him or bring him along. I am still like this today. Giving up a night with my husband to hang out with the girls, or go shopping, I may do this now & then, but it is never as FUN as being with him. 

And he was never a big one for hanging out with "the guys" -he gets enough male interaction at work. He is sittting here , I just asked him this - he says "I don't care to get any male interaction, I am a Loner & I don't like people" He always says this :rofl: , cracks me up caues he is the nicest guy you would ever meet. 

When guy friends do stop over, usually working on vehicles or something, I go out there in the garage & BS right along with them. 

Where he is, I am. Where I am, he generally is. I know he loves this as much as me. Maybe I am biased but I think it is very very very healthy to be best friends with your Lover. 

I wouldn't even understand the concept of not having that, it would be FOREIGN to me.

I even choose this particular Wedding Invitation almost 22 yrs ago specifically because I was marrying "my best friend". Even though the word "Best" is not used, it was in my head. I must have looked through over a hundred invitations , when I came to this one, although very simple, it summed up my heart, still does today..


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't think it is weird at all. My wife and I are best friends. We pretty much do everything together and enjoy each others company.

Now, here is the problem. She has become basically anti-sex and I am still in overdrive so that is a big thing that I cannot share with her much anymore. It is putting a real strain on things.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband and I are soul mates!  

He is the only person who understands me. 

And I am the only person who understands him. 

We both have issues trusting other people and opening ourselves to other people, but we have no problems sharing secrets with each other. Two of us are just like a little girl and a little boy, running around, laughing loudly, playing with each other............................but in front of people, we both become reserved! 

I think marrying your best friend is the best arrangement!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Interesting replies, thanks all, I thought it was weird as most married couples I've seen are different in this way here down under =/

We also try to bring each other pretty much everywhere; it was like she was my other half for so long even before marriage.

@Frustr8dhubby

Sometimes I wonder if we could swap our wives' sex drives so I can have the anti-sex and you can have the nympho! heh

Either too much or too little heh!!! Gah! Life...


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sure man it is possible mingling around with people doesn't means that your wifey cant be your bestie. She can be your best friend for life time  enjoy bud


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My husband and I are the best of friends. Neither of us hang out with anyone other then ourselves and/or the kids(3 girls). We talk through out the day while he's at work. When he is home from work, we spend a good portion in the evening talking as well. I couldn't ask for a better husband. He does everything for me on top of being best friends. At least we are great communicators. We can talk to each other about anything and everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## married&lovingit (Jan 26, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> I couldn't imagine the most important person in my life not also being my best-friend.


:iagree:
:smthumbup:


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

Best Frenz and Worst Enemez, , , we say the meanest things to each other but we Alwayz see it through. We are always together and doing something with out the other is never a thought of.
And like Dude said "we've gone through so much together, our lives have been intertwined" My without her is like a bolt with out the Nut !!! bahhaahahaha damn that mad me laff


----------



## KenCasanova (Jan 3, 2012)

Not weird at all, I know of plenty guys that consider their wives as best friends.


----------



## ARF (Jan 26, 2011)

Can't really add a whole lot to this thread. My wife is my best friend too.


----------

